# Detailing News AUG 1st- New Bucket Insert from Detailguardz



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Introducing the worlds first bucket insert that will pump and trap nearly every particle at the bottom of the pail. The Turbine Dirt Lock has arrived... contact your local supply store to order yours today.










https://www.thedetailguardz.com/


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New from Detailinguardz


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

These look very interesting!


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*stockists of dirt lock wash bucket insert*

The international stockists of the detailguardz dirt lock wash bucket insert are listed as
cleanyourcar.com
in2detailing.co.uk
I went on both websites and found no listing for them. Any idea when they will have stock.
regards
todds


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

todds said:


> The international stockists of the detailguardz dirt lock wash bucket insert are listed as
> cleanyourcar.com
> in2detailing.co.uk
> I went on both websites and found no listing for them. Any idea when they will have stock.
> ...


I believe these are new so hopefully soon


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

They are stocked at those fine retailers


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

All Dirt Locks now come fully equipped with rubber grips to ensure a snug fitment in nearly every size round wash bucket..


----------

